# Irma!



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

And finally! She's out and she's winning!

Irma Lee is my pick girl out of the Carter x Ruby litter. She's a doll. I'll post her show win photos when they come in. For now I have candids. (finally learned to take photos with the phone :afraid

Am so very proud of my Carter x Ruby offspring. They truly have the best of their red momma and the best of their amazing sire.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a pretty girl! Really lovely! Congrats on the wins.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she's beautiful! Congratulations! I love her with her silk pillow. Is that girl spoiled?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Tabatha!! I bet you're just elated that this is happening!!! So well deserved ^_^


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

She look lovely! And the pillow gives the whole "I am a Diva" look! Love it!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

What a pretty girl!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

She's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------

